# Mclane 7 blade...yes or no??



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

So I am currently mowing with a rotary mower and looking to take that next step. I have a guy near me selling a Mclane 7 blade reel mower with grass catcher for $200.

Question is should I snatch it up or pass??


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

It looks like it's in good condition. Go for it!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

A lot of people dog on the McLane's because they aren't anywhere near as good as other reel mowers. But some times its your only option, and it's a better reel mower than any rotary. lol. Inspect everything really well, make sure the reel and bedknife aren't ate all up, and that it runs good, and go for it!


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> A lot of people dog on the McLane's because they aren't anywhere near as good as other reel mowers. But some times its your only option, and it's a better reel mower than any rotary. lol. Inspect everything really well, make sure the reel and bedknife aren't ate all up, and that it runs good, and go for it!


That's what I've seen as well. For $200 I feel like I'd be stupid to let it pass. Others in my area going for $700+.

Guess I will try and get my hands on it after work and see how it looks in person.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people dog on the McLane's because they aren't anywhere near as good as other reel mowers. But some times its your only option, and it's a better reel mower than any rotary. lol. Inspect everything really well, make sure the reel and bedknife aren't ate all up, and that it runs good, and go for it!
> ...


I know. I'm in your area. haha. Reel mowers are priced ridiculously around here. At least its nice to know you can get your money back on it easily enough if/when you do decide to sell.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Really check it and ask why they are selling it. If the price is too good to be true, there is a reason. Ask when the reel was last replaced.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

How well does it start and run? I see a Briggs and Stratton 3 HP engine with what is known as a Pulsa-Jet carburetor. Those are known to be troublesome. They are famous for surging and running very rough. Also know that a new 7 blade reel and bedknife for the mower is about $600. It used to be $400, but the McLane company was bought and the new owners wanted more profit from their new acquisition. Fine with me, but they really need to make their reels and bedknifes out of something harder than a soup can if they are asking that kind of money. For $600, I can replace reel and bedknife on my Toro, a much more costly and heavily built mower.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

It's a step forward from a rotary, but reels are a sickness. If you can find the time to mow often, you'll want a greens mower sooner than you expect.

Also keep in mind you will want a front roller for the unit. A front roller will be another $150ish from reelrollers.com, or if you have some mechanical ability you can do a  DIY setup for about $30-40.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

True words. I got hooked on reels rather young. In High School and College, I mowed the Tifgreen at home with a 7 blade American Mower push. That lawn was mowed every other day. Getting into the business, it is normal for anything other than a weed patch to get mowed with a McLane or Tru-Cut in my state. Almost anyone that does lawns for hire has one of those mowers. The end of my evolution is the Toro GM1000. Only thing after that is a Triplex. But I do not deal with lawns that large, and properties large enough for that kind of mower have absolutely no interest in maintaining their grass correctly.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

So many good points made here. If I can get the guy to send me a pic of the reel and bedknife I think that should make my decision easier.

The boss(wife) is ok with $200, don't know if I could get her to allow me to make the move on a higher end greens mower at the moment. So guess I will take it where I can get it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What you look for is how much more downward adjustment there is on the reel to bedknife adjustment.. That is the crescent shaped slot with a bolt on each side of the side plates closest to the very front of the side plates. One of those bolts is hidden by the height adjustment lever. Be careful about one bolt being pushed down more on one side than the other. If you can see it, that means the bedknife and reel have become tapered and worn more on one end vs the other.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

For $200 you should be able to buy and it mess with it. If it's junk you can sell it for $200 to some other sucker. For $200 I'm guessing it has issues. though.

Personally I would look elsewhere.

I'm now a fan of the used greens mower. I think they are the best value. Built like tanks and great value. I just got a JD180C for $650 + ship. These things cost $10,000 brand new. A junky Toro rotary from Home Depot is going to cost you $400.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Does anyone know what a showroom new McLane costs? Issues with quality of materials and all. The new owners want $1500+ for what used to sell for only $450. The model shown by the OP costed that much back in the day. The current models come with Briggs attempt to emulate a Honda GX 120, but the same soft reel and bedknife are part of the deal. I can take off metal from a McLane reel with a common file, can't do that with my Toro, file slides.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Greendoc Wow I had no idea they were selling for over 1200 bucks for the most basic version now. I wonder if they changed them at all. They even charge extra for the grass catcher :shock:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

In Hawaii, with the catcher and B&S engine, that is about $1,500 brand new. I have told my customers that I relief and backlap for their next mower is a GM 1000. The increase in prices without an increase in quality of materials is hard for me to justify. A reel and replacement bedknife is $650 here. That is what the entire mower sold for up until 2 years ago.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> A reel and replacement bedknife is $650 here. That is what the entire mower sold for up until 2 years ago.


Yep, that's the cost I remember when Sears was selling there around here and online.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Now Sears is not allowed to sell McLanes any more. Authorized mower shops only. Which adds to the price.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> For $200 you should be able to buy and it mess with it. If it's junk you can sell it for $200 to some other sucker. For $200 I'm guessing it has issues. though.
> 
> Personally I would look elsewhere.
> 
> I'm now a fan of the used greens mower. I think they are the best value. Built like tanks and great value. I just got a JD180C for $650 + ship. These things cost $10,000 brand new. A junky Toro rotary from Home Depot is going to cost you $400.


Where were you able to find that deal? I can't find one less than 1200 in my area.

I kind of assume something is wrong with it in some way or another due to the fact he's letting it go for $200. He also won't get back to me about the reel and bedknife :roll: . But like you said seems like I could get my money back selling it even as parts.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> What you look for is how much more downward adjustment there is on the reel to bedknife adjustment.. That is the crescent shaped slot with a bolt on each side of the side plates closest to the very front of the side plates. One of those bolts is hidden by the height adjustment lever. Be careful about one bolt being pushed down more on one side than the other. If you can see it, that means the bedknife and reel have become tapered and worn more on one end vs the other.


Thanks for the heads up. I honestly have no idea what I'm looking for so this helps. Messaged him earlier asking for more pics of reel and bedknife and have yet to hear back so we shall see.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

No problem. A reel at the end of its life is going to cost more than the selling price of the mower.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow, I can't believe they're charging that much for the new McLane homeowner version. That makes the Swardman that much more appealing if you're looking to buy new. :dumb:


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> Where were you able to find that deal? I can't find one less than 1200 in my area.
> 
> I kind of assume something is wrong with it in some way or another due to the fact he's letting it go for $200. He also won't get back to me about the reel and bedknife :roll: . But like you said seems like I could get my money back selling it even as parts.


Weeks Farm Machinery

http://www.weeksfarmmachinery.com/inventory/#/?fsucriteria=;page=2;items=20;sort=19;wid=1;disposition=any&fsuid=0612e4aa-0bf6-4342-aff3-d9abf959a226

It was part of this listing at Weeks for $750 but they will take less. I called them and offered $650 and they took it, no hesitation. They have an auction coming up and Im guessing they will be in the auction and go for pretty cheap, but I did not want to wait for the auction. Cosmetically a tad rough, but mechanically mine is solid. Worth $650 for sure.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Wow, I can't believe they're charging that much for the new McLane homeowner version. That makes the Swardman that much more appealing if you're looking to buy new. :dumb:


The ability to change the cutting unit to a Verticut, then a spring tine, then a brush makes it all the more worth it. A mower+Verticut+power rake+sweeper is at least $25,000 in machinery to me. It seems the Swardman is the economy alternative to that. My only question is how hard are the reels and bedknives?


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> > Where were you able to find that deal? I can't find one less than 1200 in my area.
> ...


Well that changes the game a little. I see you are located in TX as well, mind me asking what shipping cost was for the machine.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> Well that changes the game a little. I see you are located in TX as well, mind me asking what shipping cost was for the machine.


Shipping was $250.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> > Well that changes the game a little. I see you are located in TX as well, mind me asking what shipping cost was for the machine.
> ...


  ...well I'll make some calls tomorrow and see if maybe I can swing this into an upcoming birthday gift as well lol. Just know that I want to make the move away from the rotary either way.

Thanks for all the info!


----------

